# Apple Application Support Problem Fix



## Mister13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, This is my first post... After unsuccessfully attempting to install iTunes onto a 64 bit version of Windows 7 (continually getting the 80007002 error message (or whatever it was), and scrolling through many of the threads on this site and attempting many of the bits of advice offered) I myself have located a fix to this problem 

Simply un-install everything that has to do with itunes, and i mean everything!!! Restart the PC just for finalisation purposes (probably not really neccessary, but anyway) then hit this website:

Old Version of iTunes Download - OldApps.com

and download this particular version:

iTunes 9.0 (64-bit), 09 September, 2009 (1 year ago), 89.83 MB

It successfully installed on my system first time and has been working excellent since... I am unsure wether it will successfully update though, and after the effort of at least 3 days, I am somewhat relucant to try at this point in time!

I hope that this advice is helpful to you, let me know if it solves your similar problems, or if i was just lucky.
Again, I am operating Windows 7 64-bit, I'm not sure if it is suitable for any other OS Versions

Good luck, Mister13


----------

